# Heute in den NN



## cdF600 (11. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Artikel ist heute in den NN zu lesen:

http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-nachrichten/region-bayern/reichswald-forstleute-bremsen-mountainbiker-aus-1.3210538


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2013)

ich wollts auch gerade posten. Insgesamt finde ich den Artikel noch recht wohlwollend. Da gabs schon deutlich reisserischere Berichterstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (11. Oktober 2013)

Die solln bloß die Finger von den Drails lasne, i muss übne!


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

die Trails oft = Wanderwege lassen die schon gehen. Die in den Sommerferien wilde Schaufelei, vorallem weiter hinten am Stbr, schwarz/rote Geländer zum Anlieger umbauen usw. geht denen gegen den Strich.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2013)

Was auch völlig verständlich ist. Und Müll lassen die Schaufler auch immer genug liegen! Wer muss es nur wieder ausbaden? <- Wir


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

Das was ich gerade wieder gesehen habe treibt mich fast dazu mit Schaufel und Säge wieder zu kommen und den Mist zu beseitigen. Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein. Es gibt sogar ein Startschild, den Bauten wurde ein Namen gegeben und die Erbauer haben sich namentlich verewigt...........entweder gibts ne offizielle Erlaubnis oder das mit dem Bildungssystem ist noch schlimmer als gedacht.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch wirklich wohlwollend und kein Gschmarri drin von wegen Naturzerstörung und den armen gestörten Wildtieren. 

Wie real schätzt ihr die Gefahren ein durch Jäger bei Nightrides? Ich wohne am Rathsbergwald und manchmal tönt das aus dem Wald, als ob die Jäger (?) die Schlacht von Verdun nachspielen


----------



## HappyGhost (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei einen Nightride kann ich mir die Gefahr durch einen Jäger nicht sehr groß vorstellen. Der Lichtkegel der Lampen ist ja nicht gerade klein und diesen sieht man ja einige hundert Meter.


----------



## alex220 (12. Oktober 2013)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> Bei einen Nightride kann ich mir die Gefahr durch einen Jäger nicht sehr groß vorstellen. Der Lichtkegel der Lampen ist ja nicht gerade klein und diesen sieht man ja einige hundert Meter.



Erstens das 
Und zweitens, habt ihr schon mal ne Wildsau mit ner Lampe aufm Kopp gesehen? 
Also wie doof sollte dieser Jäger sein der auf einen Lichtkegel schießt 

Gruß


----------



## HappyGhost (12. Oktober 2013)

denen geht es doch nur darum das wir ihr Wild nicht verscheuchen, sonst kriegen die nie was vor die Flinte bzw. Korn


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann ist das nur ein neues Scheinargument, nachdem der "Tierschutz" von Jägerseite doch inzwischen allgemein durchschaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (12. Oktober 2013)

@astronaut: denk mal du hörst den schießstand im wald


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. Oktober 2013)

dachte ich auch schon, mit dem schießstand, aber ich höre schüsse nach mitternacht.


----------



## alex220 (13. Oktober 2013)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> dachte ich auch schon, mit dem schießstand, aber ich höre schüsse nach mitternacht.



Ich auch, da ich aber um diese Uhrzeit bereits im Bett liege, sind diese anderer Natur 

Lg


----------



## norman68 (13. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ich auch, da ich aber um diese Uhrzeit bereits im Bett liege, sind diese anderer Natur
> 
> Lg



und diese kommen meist nach Zwiebeln oder Bohne


----------



## sebastin* (17. Oktober 2013)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Ist doch wirklich wohlwollend und kein Gschmarri drin von wegen Naturzerstörung und den armen gestörten Wildtieren.
> 
> Wie real schätzt ihr die Gefahren ein durch Jäger bei Nightrides? Ich wohne am Rathsbergwald und manchmal tönt das aus dem Wald, als ob die Jäger (?) die Schlacht von Verdun nachspielen



Zwischen ER in Richtung Sieglitzhof ist eine "Schieß-Sport Anlage" (Erlanger Waldschießhaus)  .... das sind wohl deine Jäger.
Allerdings sauber eingezäunt und abgeschottet ;-)


----------



## HappyGhost (17. Oktober 2013)

kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die nach Mitternacht noch schießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolados (20. Oktober 2013)

im alten armee gelände is noch n schießstand von den amis da is  ein riesiges tor welches manchmal offen is und da liegen frische hülsen rum ... keine ahnung wer da ballert und ich hab auch kiddis mit kartoffelkanonen gesehen wo ich dachte da ballert einer


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Oktober 2013)

puh..........


----------



## HappyGhost (20. Oktober 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> im alten armee gelände is noch n schießstand von den amis da is  ein riesiges tor welches manchmal offen is und da liegen frische hülsen rum ... keine ahnung wer da ballert und ich hab auch kiddis mit kartoffelkanonen gesehen wo ich dachte da ballert einer



meinst du diesen 300m. Schießstand?


----------



## kolados (20. Oktober 2013)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> meinst du diesen 300m. Schießstand?



der is komplett umgeben von nem wall ... warscheinlich meinen wir den selben


----------

